# Boorongarook 2013 and Scouts Fundraiser photos



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here are the photos from 2013 for our home haunt and also from the Scouts Fundraiser we did.




























These were a fun thing we had for the kids to do - just some sticks buried in pots and a tub of bits and pieces to decorate a tree. Some of the kids really got into this!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Maree - you've got some really nice pics of your haunt! Good job you!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is what I ended up with for the Fairy Cage - thanks for the inspiration guys - she was a bit of a hit but next year I will paint the wire and tidy it up a bit so you can see her more clearly.




























I didn't get any night shots - these were all taken the next morning. I think Shane and our friend who was doing the inside shots at the drop panel might have got some night shots. I was just too tired to pick up the camera at 2:30 am when we said goodbye to our last guests.........


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

And then there was the Scouts Fundraiser where we set everything up in the Scout Hall. We had 2 gazebos in the centre which contained the graveyard and everything else was set up around the edge. It came up really well I think.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll post the funny photos we got from the drop panel once I get them from the photographer!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Copchick said:


> Maree - you've got some really nice pics of your haunt! Good job you!


Thanks CC - I try to make sure we get some shots as I love to make up a book of photos for each year to look back on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, girl, you did a lot of work to pull both events off!

I had to look twice at the girl with the stuffed dog. For a second, I thought it was a real child


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It was some seriously hard work Roxy - I have muscles aching where I didn't even know I had muscles..... but well worth it raising $600 for the Scouts.

I love that doll. She is porcelain and originally I was going to zombie her up as well but she really does look so real that I couldn't bring myself to do it so went with the frightened little girl in bed look instead. She is actually in pretty poor condition with one arm almost torn away and her body is pretty stiff but you can't tell that under the covers!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those were great! Being a scout leader I really liked the ones of the fundraiser they did. The lighting is beautiful in these. Very nice stuff!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Got small sized photos back from the photographer last night of our final scares while our guests were having their photos taken. Scare one was Shane rushing in in a clown suit yelling "Where's my Teddy" (there had been a teddy bear in one of the previous scenes) and the next photo taken was after the drop panel fell so we got them from both sides. Here are my favourites!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks Fantastic!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awwwssssome! Your attention to detail is fantastic! So much to see and enjoy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pictures!!! One particular picture creeps me out....that doll in the bed with the stuffed puppy, looks so dang real it is scary! Very creepy haunt, great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scare pics are hilarious


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome friggin' job Headless!!!!!! The detail is amazing!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Your haunt must be huge! Lots going on. Looks great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, I know I commented on this ... but I can't find it ... so, I'll comment again ... Wow, love all the details. A visual feast of halloween goodness! Great job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice job! Having worked as a chef for the scouts, I recognize what a great avenue for a fundraiser it would be - so kudos! I'd love to have set up a haunt at Hidden Valley when I worked there, but - alas - wrong season. The place is pretty creepy when it was empty though... :jol:

Grimm


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

wicca'd accessories... that made me smile. You did an awesome job. Love the witches potion table (I think that is what it is) with the evil mushroom and basket of I presume poison apples. Nice details; they tell the story.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, I finally had a chance to look through your pics and you did a super job! So much detail. I loved looking at all of the little stuff!!! I loved the scare pics too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

